# 94' maxima transmission trouble



## phoenixx (Sep 1, 2007)

hey everyone,

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. but i really need some help.

i dont know much about cars either  

i have a 1994 Nissan Maxima, and a few nights ago i started her up and put into reverse and then the car wouldn't reverse. i had to put the car into neutral and push it out of the car park. then to make things worse the acceleration was sounded bad. high revs/ no take off and bad bad speeds. 

now i've checked the transmission fluid and it was fine. 

anyone know anything?

thanks in advance.

*.phoenixx*


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Could possibly be the torque converter or something internal to the transmission. If you dont know too much about transmissions then definitely take it to a shop and let them look at it. There's a lot of parts in there.


----------

